# How often do you clean/vacuum your car?



## perry470 (Dec 8, 2016)

Just wondering how often do you clean / vacuum your car and do you wash it yourself or have it clean somewhere else? I vaccum mine once a week then wash the seat with foam and leave it dry off on my day off. I believe keeping the car looking good and smelling good is key to good rating. I don't believe in giving pax freebies. Keeping the car clean benefits me also. I feel good providing clean rides.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A couple of times a day.
When you have 30-40 rides a day,50% of them multiple riders,the seats need brushing off and the floor mats need shaking out every 8 rides or less.
After 15-20 rides oily finger and hand prints build up around door handles.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> ...After 15-20 rides oily finger and hand prints build up around door handles.


And don't forget the similarly oily finger prints on the inside of ALL glass, left by riders who apparently need to check that there are windows and a front screen fitted.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Back seats of our cars is disgusting. I don't even like sitting back there.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I go to the car wash once per week with both the UbeX car and the taxi. The traditional interpretation of the rule on keeping the cab clean has been that it go to the car wash once per week. Going to the car wash once per week with the UberX car is a carryover of an old cab habit. I do vacuum every day because I have a Dustbuster (@). I keep one because of something that happened many years back.

One Christmas, my brother gave me a Dustbuster (@). I made use of it. One New Year's Eve, the Harassmen-_*er-UH-HACK*_ Inspectors had a hack trap set up as you exited Georgetown. They were pulling over every cab that went that way. If you get stopped in a hack trap in The Capital of Your Nation, you _*have*_ a summons, even if the Harassmen-_*ER*__*-uh-*__*HACK*_ Inspector must run his fingers under your wheel well, hold them up and proclaim "_*You*_ have a dirty cab!". This Harassmen-_*ER*__*-uh-*__*HACK*_ Inspector looked over my car and pointed out that the floors were dirty. Duhhhhhhhh, Gee, Tennessee, d'ya' think it couldda' gotten that way from hauling all of those customers that evening? At any rate, I feigned amazement, got out, opened my trunk, took out the Dustbuster (@) and went to work. The Police and Harassmen-_*ER*__*-uh-*__*HACK*_ Inspectors were so entertained by this that they let me go without a summons. (I do not understand it, I _*just*_ do not know what it is, but I can not seem to say "Hack" before "Inspector"; I keep starting to say that other word, but at least I do catch myself) Since then, I always have kept a Dustbuster (@).


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

At least once a week. While having a clean car does get me better ratings, I do it more for more for me and keeping up my car's condition.


----------



## UGJaelRose (Sep 20, 2016)

Vacuum anytime I see the back floors getting bullshit on them. I goto the hood and get my car washed once a week for 15 bucks. Helluva a job every time.


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

Our local car washes have monthly pass memberships for as little as $8/month or the ultimate package which includes tire detailing for $35/month. This gets you unlimited amount of washes. I'm sure they have something similar in your area, but the best part is after you drive through the wash, there are free vacuums available on the side of the building. And this is for anyone regardless if you pay these guys $0. Literally free vacuums available. It's a great deal and tough not to pass up. Win win for me. It's next to my child's daycare so if I pick him up that day we go into the car wash since he loves it, it's on our way home, and my car is ready for business use after I get home. Plus, don't forget that my monthly membership (I have the high roller $35 one) is a business expense that helps bring my taxable revenue down.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I vacuum at the end of every shift. I have my shop vac in my garage, plugged in the wall. Total vacuum time takes about 3-4 minutes.

I wax the car once every 2 months with cold rinses and drys about once a week in between.

I wash the outside windshield and rear window at the end of every shift and the passenger windows about once a week with touch in between because sometimes you can see someone's greasy forehead print on them.

I also keep a lint roller on hand during my drive and I'm always touching up as I drive. I always imagine seeing what the rider sees when they first get in.

I have been thinking about getting scotch guard for the seats and floor. It would protect the interior and make clean up a breeze.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

perry470 said:


> Just wondering how often do you clean / vacuum your car and do you wash it yourself or have it clean somewhere else? I vaccum mine once a week then wash the seat with foam and leave it dry off on my day off. I believe keeping the car looking good and smelling good is key to good rating. I don't believe in giving pax freebies. Keeping the car clean benefits me also. I feel good providing clean rides.


What is this foam cleaner you speak of? I have a home carpet cleaner that has an attachment I can clean the car seats with but it's such a hassle. I only do it maybe once a month at best.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

I only wash the car once or twice a month but I wipe down the interior several times a week and clean the windows often. Armour All has some scented wipes that keep the car smelling fresh without being to strong of a scent. I put down rubber floor mats so I don't have to vac as often.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I only drive part-time (4-6 hours, typically 4-5 days per week). 

I clean the inside (seats, doors, anywhere a pax might touch) and windows before each drive day -- more often if necessary. 

I do a drive-through carwash for $4 (and it takes quarters, which is like finding free money!) once a week. There seems to be a direct link between my car wash and rain. Within 4 hours of any carwash, it rains enough to get my car dirty, so I often wash more than once per week.

I do a full vacuum job at least once a week.

And that reminds me...!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Once or twice a year.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

I clean/vacuum maybe once every 3 months and I'm fine as proven by my Neat and Tidy badge category, holding in at #2 most compliments. cos you know, our lives revolve around those awesome badges.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jp300h said:


> At least once a week. While having a clean car does get me better ratings, I do it more for more for me and keeping up my car's condition.


Agreed, I used to wash my car every weekend before Ubering, so I haven't really changed that. I like having a clean car, Uber or no Uber...

I did buy a $13 battery powered hand vac that I vacuum the back floor boards if they get really bad...


----------



## Andrewfh (Oct 5, 2016)

I wash it and vaccum 1-2 times a week


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Once a day. There is a car wash in my city where you will get free vacuum of you get car wash. But the vaccum machine is always on.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

A lot of drivers commenting from FL, HI, CA lol

Here in icy PA my car won't get a thorough vacuuming for awhile. Street parking and 20 degree weather don't mix well with car detailing! 

Drive thru car washes with occasional dumping of the floor mats it is!


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I try and do it once a day, and sometimes twice, if passengers bring strange smells to the car. Where I live, there is an unlimited full service car wash that offers cleaning, wax, vaccum, tire shine, etc for a fixed price per month. So I endeavor to be very meticulous about keeping a clean car.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Found a car wash nearby my place. $48 a month unlimited full service car wash. No brainer, i took it and its good as all their locations and theres one near my office too. I can do one car wash a day. Ill do at least 8 washes for uber making it $6 a wash. Theyll do everything short of a detail and it was a quick wash.

Ill probably use it even more than 8 times.

Im a clean freak.


----------



## 51595 (Apr 5, 2016)

I only drive once or twice a week. Sometimes my kids ride in the car and I might have to clean if they make a mess. Other than that I vacuum and wipe down the interior about once or twice a month.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I vaccum my taxi right after i sign it out, and again at 3:00 am (so it's clean for the airport trips)

I got banned from using the company car wash after I got a van stuck in it (i didn't actually damage anything i just got the van a whole lot stuck, ... so I hose it off real quick at the hand wash station about half the time, the other half i just don't wash the outside in the course of my shift.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Shake out the floor mats, and windex the windows daily

Wash vacuum when severe


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I alway decludder, spot clean/, sweep, etc. Before my shift. A clean car inspires confidence. 

My car stays relatively clean this way. It's a good habit.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I clean it when I feel it is dirty to me first. I have driven with a less than stellar looking car and have gotten the most complimentary comments about it. Surprised me as it needed cleaning badly when that happened. I need to feel good about it even though I Uber one day a week.


----------



## Nalnip (Sep 6, 2016)

Vac cumming I try at least once a week, or more if it is needed. Car wash is out of the question till it warms up.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Nalnip said:


> Vac cumming I try at least once a week, or more if it is needed.


 "Vac cumming"
Is that where you turn the vacuum on and stick your junk into the hose extension?


----------



## Nalnip (Sep 6, 2016)

jp300h said:


> "Vac cumming"
> Is that where you turn the vacuum on and stick your junk into the hose extension?


Lol. Autocomplete for the win I think? I really should not write when I am tired.


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

Every other day. Sometimes everyday if its been raining and pax are tracking leaves and debris into the car.

Wipe down the plastics every week.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

I'd wash my car if I could afford to.

Lol no way I'm getting my car cleaned every week for already spoiled UBER customers. I barely made 400 last week, I'm not gonna pay 20 dollars a week on a car wash too.

It's hurt my Lyft rating, so maybe I'll wash it this week, and the spoiled uber customers will benefit.

I had a really dirty car one week, and I even wouldn't of sat in the backseat. Lol well maybe that's an exaggeration but anyways.

I pick up a rich old guy at a Tesla dealer. I think to myself 'oh great'. I take him a mile for two bucks. I never say a word to these rich idiots because I loathe them.

Before he gets out, with a very bad attitude he goes "You know, it wouldn't hurt to clean back here."

I turn around and look at him. "The day guys like you start tipping, is the day I'll start taking advice from them."

The look on his face was priceless! Lol!

He probably ran up to his little corner office where he figures out a way to take money from people all day, and had use a stress ball to pump to relax. Lol!

UBER customers want free candy, free water, a clean car, a entertaining conversation, a mistake free navigation ride in a timely manner for 85 cents a mile, ANDDDDDD...........they don't want to feel obligated to tip!!!! Lol!!! Give me a break!!


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

unPat said:


> Once a day. There is a car wash in my city where you will get free vacuum of you get car wash. But the vaccum machine is always on.


Where do you people get the time and the money to wash your car once a day for these cheapskates? Doesn't it get in the way of your binge drinking after work when you realize you are an UBER driver and life sucks? I bet your rating is still a 4.6 after all that. Meanwhile I'm over here giving them what they pay for and I'm at 4.8. You try too hard and they just want more for less. Be real with these people, UBER is a modern taxi cab system that is cheaper. They are lucky I'm not picking them up in a horse and buggie for as little as they are paying.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I keep a box of cleaning stuff in my trunk so that I don't have to waste time cleaning the car. I clean when I'm waiting for a ping during slow times.
So I don't have a routine where I wash the whole car each day. I just prioritize. If I've got a few minutes before my next ping I may wipe down the windshield, if there's time I may get to the other windows, maybe next time I do a quicky with a lint roller. If it's really slow I'll vacuum, etc.

The only part I can't do on the road is the exterior body. I occasionally go to a coin-op car wash and pay $3 to spray everything down ($1.50 soap, $1.50 rinse).


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'd wash my car if I could afford to.
> 
> Lol no way I'm getting my car cleaned every week for already spoiled UBER customers. I barely made 400 last week, I'm not gonna pay 20 dollars a week on a car wash too.
> 
> ...


Man, you sound like a truly miserable person.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Man, you sound like a truly miserable person.


Oh I'm the miserable person, not UBER for cutting the industry rates down by 3x. Lol you people will always be exploited. I'll be out of this crap in about two weeks. Enjoy the price cut of February LOSER.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Oh I'm the miserable person, not UBER for cutting the industry rates down by 3x. Lol you people will always be exploited. I'll be out of this crap in about two weeks. Enjoy the price cut of February LOSER.


My comment had nothing to do with uber. But thanks for reaffirming my statement.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> My comment had nothing to do with uber. But thanks for reaffirming my statement.


Yeah I know, that is your problem. You attack a driver when you should be attacking UBER who has caused this. Before I was UBER I was a taxi driver, and I was happy to wait. Now with UBER, to make a dollar???? You've got to be kidding. Wake up people, UBER may be able to exploit you and make you work for free, but I sure ain't doing it.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Yeah I know, that is your problem. You attack a driver when you should be attacking UBER who has caused this. Before I was UBER I was a taxi driver, and I was happy to wait. Now with UBER, to make a dollar???? You've got to be kidding. Wake up people, UBER may be able to exploit you and make you work for free, but I sure ain't doing it.


First of all, I didn't attack you...I made an observation. One that you are continuing in proving my observation correct.
Second of all, my statement was a general one, not one based on uber or its policies. I am far from an uber homer...so no need to preach to me the downfalls of ubering. 
Right or wrong, you come across as a miserable person who blames everyone other than themselves for all of life's shortcomings. Also someone who is jealous of other's success...furthering your life of misery.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Yeah I know, that is your problem. You attack a driver when you should be attacking UBER who has caused this. Before I was UBER I was a taxi driver, and I was happy to wait. Now with UBER, to make a dollar???? You've got to be kidding. Wake up people, UBER may be able to exploit you and make you work for free, but I sure ain't doing it.


Lol, make assumptions much?


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

As often as needed. I dislike a dirty car inside/out. I even wash my car in the rain. The only trick to that is, it must sit overnight to avoid road spray afterwards. FYI...SAve money/time at self-wash by using a small brush to sweep your carpets prior to vacuuming.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

I wash my car daily since I have a monthly pass. I will vacuum it after multiple stops when I need to refill my mint cup and realign my tip sign.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> I clean it when I feel it is dirty to me first. I have driven with a less than stellar looking car and have gotten the most complimentary comments about it. Surprised me as it needed cleaning badly when that happened. I need to feel good about it even though I Uber one day a week.


This is strange but true. I have also gotten compliments with a less than immaculately clean car which makes me wonder about other drivers interiors.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

El Gato said:


> Our local car washes have monthly pass memberships for as little as $8/month or the ultimate package which includes tire detailing for $35/month. This gets you unlimited amount of washes. I'm sure they have something similar in your area, but the best part is, after you drive through the wash their are free vacuums available on the side of the building. And this is for anyone regardless if you pay these guys $0. Literally free vacuums available. It's a great deal and tough not to pass up. Win win for me, it's next to my child's daycare, so if I pick him up, we go into the car wash since he loves it, it's on our way home, and my car is ready for business use after I get home. Plus, don't forget that my monthly membership (I have the high roller $35 one) is a business expense that helps bring my taxable revenue down.


Mine is $19.95 a month. Right next to airport and cheap fuel. It closes at 7 p.m. does not reopen until 8:00 am.
I drive a lot of nights.or all night and call it a day around noon.
Most hotels check out ends around noon. Cruise ships are unloaded by noon and begin taking on new passengers. Not worth working noon till 5 PM.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

mindthelines said:


> Every other day. Sometimes everyday if its been raining and pax are tracking leaves and debris into the car.
> 
> Wipe down the plastics every week.


Keep it up...it'll guard against germs also.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I could not find the right answer so answered incorrectly but the most often option available. I keep my car clean at all times. I may have to clean it several times a day but I never clean it less than once a day.


----------



## UberEsq (Oct 14, 2016)

As needed. I ride in the car too, so I keep it clean.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Every day


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

perry470 said:


> Just wondering how often do you clean / vacuum your car and do you wash it yourself or have it clean somewhere else? I vaccum mine once a week then wash the seat with foam and leave it dry off on my day off. I believe keeping the car looking good and smelling good is key to good rating. I don't believe in giving pax freebies. Keeping the car clean benefits me also. I feel good providing clean rides.


Once a week? I vacuum twice every shift, wash exterior 2 or 3 times per week.

I carry a portable 12v vacuum in my trunk, as well as some simple green I use to spray on carpets & scrub and vacuum, and touch up the interior. Dirt piles up and it's not good for business, let alone the idea of driving around in a dirty car, that sucks. Who does this? Near where I live, there's a car wash called "soapy joes", for ridershares/taxis, they have a $25 per month deal, ( a sticker on your car, and you just drive through ) all the carwashes you want, but you do the interior, so I vacuum using their powerful vacuums on site, so I do the interior myself there. So I go in about 2 or 3 times a week for exterior wash, but I stop by to vacuum interior before every shift, and the second vacuum later on in the shift using the small portable.

Once a week is not enough.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

There are several places in Orlando that have the unlimited washes per/mo. Some include interior, some don't. The one that includes interior is not exactly close to me, but is a good deal ($35.00 i believe). I am just looking to find one of those places that have a touch less wash. I am concerned about my car going too many times into one of the big brush ones.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

perry470 said:


> Just wondering how often do you clean / vacuum your car and do you wash it yourself or have it clean somewhere else? I vaccum mine once a week then wash the seat with foam and leave it dry off on my day off. I believe keeping the car looking good and smelling good is key to good rating. I don't believe in giving pax freebies. Keeping the car clean benefits me also. I feel good providing clean rides.


Dust daily exterior/interior,crumb/ dirt check on floors daily,vacuum 1x/week, wash every 2 weeks or 1x/week if it rains, passengers always comment that my car is immaculate and smells amazeballs, I don't spend crazy on car wash(s)...I hear some folk that do it daily smh,bad for your car/wallet.No bueno


----------

